# Frozen Few Question



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 22, 2009)

Is this year's competition going to require that meat is the main part of the presentation and *NOT* an element of some dish???  No offense to last year's winners but all of us that compete would not submit that type of presentation where the pork was a small part of the whole dish.  The meat is the guest of honor and should be displayed as such...in my opinion.  Where do we stand on this so i know what I am going to do and how much time and money I send on the presentation.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Do whatever you would like...

Quote
"· KCBS and any other organized rules do NOT apply. This competition is for winter fun and the contestants should not feel restrained by rules. 
"

Why do you think we hired a food stylist and pro photographer?


----------

